# Sprung vom Threadanfang auf eine bestimmte Stelle im Text



## Schnitzel (28. Februar 2010)

Hy,
wie schaffe ich es von einer Auflistung am Seitenanfang auf eine Stelle im Text zu springen?
In meinem Fall wäre das eine Auflistung für PC-Konfigurationen am Seitenanfang.
Ich möchte das man bei einem Klick auf 1000€ direkt an den Anfang des 1000€ Systems kommt.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Februar 2010)

Du suchst Anker.


```
<a href="#Ankername">Springe von hier.</a>
<a name="Ankername">Springe hier hin.</a>
```


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2010)

Danke,ich werd's ausprobieren.

Edit:
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das ich das in dieser Form hier im Forum nicht benutzen kann?


----------



## Bauer87 (1. März 2010)

Dazu musst du halt html schreiben dürfen. Das Forum an sich kann das, fragt sich nur, ob du das als Benutzer auch darfst.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2010)

Da du dich ja auszukennen scheinst - kann ich hier HTML schreiben?
Ich würd sagen nein.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. März 2010)

Offenbar nicht:

<b>blah</b>


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab gerade gefunden was ich suche.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## midnight (1. März 2010)

Ein kleiner Ausflug in den unteren linken Bereich der Seite hätte euch die Regeln näher gebracht:

BB-Code ist an.
Smileys sind an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2010)

Ja.
Wenn man weiß wo man suchen muss.
Ich bin fast von Anfang an dabei,aber soweit runter hab ich noch nie gescrollt


----------

